# Hgh humantropin price go up!



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear friends.just to let you know that after 1st September,*hgh Humantropin British dragon* price will go op from 400$ to 500$ or maybe 550$!
For all who want to buy good quality *HGH* cheap,buy now!

buy HGH HERE
Buy HUMANTROPIN BRITISH DRAGON (human growth hormone) Online at World Pharma


Best-regards

Wp


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 27, 2013)

Good stuff, Really impressed with the recent lab work heavy posted.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 27, 2013)

probably people will buy more and more when prices are rising


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2013)

I am using this now and it's G2G!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 27, 2013)

This is the real deal. I can't believe how strong the is. I'm putting on LBM and staying lean EASILY!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> This is the real deal. I can't believe how strong the is. I'm putting on LBM and staying lean EASILY!




*Thanks for honest reviews!
i am sure guys dont know how good that hgh is and how strong. now they can finally see what mean real HGH!*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 28, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


>



*i see you like coffee*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2013)

*3 more days guys,,be smart and stock it !*


----------



## Kpo (Aug 29, 2013)

Why the price jump WP?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2013)

because this 400$ price is only promotion price!
the quality of this *HGH Humantropin British dragon* is same as USA pharma hgh that normal 100iu cost from 1000-1400$ in pharmacy!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 29, 2013)

Can someone explain to me how this is any better than the 100.00 generic blue tops I get? 

My labs following a 10iu dose 3.5 hours later registers at over 22 everytime. I think that's pretty damn good. 

Blood tests on these with the same protocol only hit 17-18 

Am I missing something here?  Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2013)

Humantropin is GMP made and soon will be able to buy in Europe pharmacy like sereno sizen,norditropin,sandoz,etc.. if you know that brand and if you ever try it man! adn i hoep you see prices..45-50iu come all over the world same rpcie almost..500-700$

Generic blue tops are pure lottery and we all know about quality! and over 80% are pure scam,not source scam who sale it but china source scam source!
*man,you can buy anywhere 100iu genric HGH for price of 60-80$!!! this is the price sources pay! you think this hgh is good,come on,think..*


----------



## Kpo (Aug 29, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Humantropin is GMP made and soon will be able to buy in Europe pharmacy like sereno sizen,norditropin,sandoz,etc.. if you know that brand and if you ever try it man! adn i hoep you see prices..45-50iu come all over the world same rpcie almost..500-700$
> 
> Generic blue tops are pure lottery and we all know about quality! and over 80% are pure scam,not source scam who sale it but china source scam source!
> *man,you can buy anywhere 100iu genric HGH for price of 60-80$!!! this is the price sources pay! you think this hgh is good,come on,think..*


This statement has a lot of truth behind it. Blue tops are hit and miss. I just stocked up on sero's , but will have to reload my gh stash come oct. I just might give WP 's BD's a go around. A solid source is a good source.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 29, 2013)

I have never personally had blue tops test as good as these BD's. I really liked them.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2013)

*a lot of sources,that sale blue tops or any color top,just order to china guys to make 4iu vials instant 10iu an they sale it as 10iu...
but its all because of customers who keep want to buy 100iu hgh for under 200$,etc..its NOT POSSIBLE AT ALL!*


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 29, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Can someone explain to me how this is any better than the 100.00 generic blue tops I get?
> 
> My labs following a 10iu dose 3.5 hours later registers at over 22 everytime. I think that's pretty damn good.
> 
> ...



Blue Tops are not anywhere close to consistent and I have NEVER seen ANYBODY get the actual results ( from Blues) as from humantrophin.Makes one wonder what else " might" be in the Blues ??Luck on ya-OD


----------



## Night_Wolf (Aug 30, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> because this 400$ price is only promotion price!
> the quality of this *HGH Humantropin British dragon* is same as USA pharma hgh that normal 100iu cost from 1000-1400$ in pharmacy!



Is this a joke? Generic $400 gh same as Norditropin?
Is like comparing dog food with $150 steak.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2013)

Night_Wolf said:


> Is this a joke? Generic $400 gh same as Norditropin?
> Is like comparing dog food with $150 steak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk




*humantorpin now at 400$ was no profit promotion price,as you see now price will go up to 550$ or maybe even 600$...
This humantorpin will be soon sale in real pharmacy when you will need doc prescription to buy it! *


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2013)

I've used generic blues with deadly results. I've also done a ton of research and found most of these branded gh kits are simply generics with the labels added and a fancy box. It's real common go to a site that sells generics and they will make it look like whatever you want from cap color to packaging options. Ill stick with the blues atleast if there fake I'm only out $100 instead of $500


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2013)

Just my opinion tho


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Just my opinion tho



$100 vs $500 is a huge call


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 30, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I've used generic blues with deadly results. I've also done a ton of research and found most of these branded gh kits are simply generics with the labels added and a fancy box. It's real common go to a site that sells generics and they will make it look like whatever you want from cap color to packaging options. Ill stick with the blues atleast if there fake I'm only out $100 instead of $500



What type of research was done ? Comparing blood tests-mass spec etc ? Am curious-much appreciated-OD


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 30, 2013)

ordawg1 said:


> What type of research was done ? Comparing blood tests-mass spec etc ? Am curious-much appreciated-OD




Blood tests!  How can a generic blue serum test show over 20 and these less than that with the same protocol? 

Are you saying that not all elevated serum levels are created equal?  That my 20+ levels are less effective than these showing under 20? 

Thats all I'm getting at, not always is expensive better. Ideally I like to run only the highest quality of gear and standards within our industry, but the notion that blue's are inferior is beyond me. I don't mind paying the 30.00 for every kit I start using to test the potency through blood serum tests, to ensure its potency. So far everytime I run a serum test, it comes back very good. Why change something that's not broken, or pay more for something I can obtain cheaper? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2013)

^^this


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2013)

My research was more for obtaining large amounts and speaking with the actual people producing it. You can learn alot of the tricks used by these sources by skipping the middle man. If your getting these for free then great! But the guys who are paying want value.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2013)

Ill stop now before I get banned for not complying


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 30, 2013)

ordawg1 said:


> What type of research was done ? Comparing blood tests-mass spec etc ? Am curious-much appreciated-OD



My endo orders "human grade" rHGH and sometimes gets knock offs instead. Aside from Viagra, Ciallis--Human Grade GH is one of the most commonly counter fitted drug on the market, because as you know, you have to run serum test with proper protocol to see if it's real. Most people wait to long to do that going through an endo, urologist, etc.. I don't need any test to know those statistics being around the drug for 25 years. It makes no sense at all --if you find high serum levels on knocks-- it would be dumb to waste the money on "GMP" approved rHGH. I use human grade and have better results using blue tops from the far east. All do respect on the WP pharms deal with their products.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 30, 2013)

Blue tops sucks we used to have a big problem on this board with recalled kits from a legit source like a uncle z ... however there is also manufacturers that sell highly purified gh and most of the others sell cheap crap (impure and undedosed product) to make more profit.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 30, 2013)

ordawg1 said:


> What type of research was done ? Comparing blood tests-mass spec etc ? Am curious-much appreciated-OD




I will touch on this though, I have worked closely with OD and the Mass Spec testing he does, I have seen some of the results. Pretty incredible ill say.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok simple question WP please answerr if real pharm hgh is 1500 a kit and these are real why are they only $500? I'd BD just really nice and doesn't mind losing money?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Ok simple question WP please answerr if real pharm hgh is 1500 a kit and these are real why are they only $500? I'd BD just really nice and doesn't mind losing money?


*
Because 1500$ is from well know company's that sale it all over the world and they are registered all over the world!  like sereno sizen,sandoz,novonordisk,illy...etc..one day when BD will be more well know,i am sure they will also up price !
we can say thanks god they sale it now so cheap!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2013)

Grozny said:


> Blue tops sucks we used to have a big problem on this board with recalled kits from a legit source like a uncle z ... however there is also manufacturers that sell highly purified gh and most of the others sell cheap crap (impure and undedosed product) to make more profit.



You still haven't posted pics from your BD GH cycle


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2013)

Fair enough.


----------

